# At what proof is booze flammable?



## Eamon Burke (May 2, 2012)

Can I light a barbecue pit with Patron Silver?

That'd be awesome.


----------



## Deckhand (May 2, 2012)

I think 100 proof 50% alcohol would do it. Although 80 proof 40% should get it done too. Patron Silver being 80 proof should be fine.
The higher the percent obviously the higher the flammability.


----------



## eshua (May 2, 2012)

Depends on the heat and dispersion...remember wine in a hot pan ignites...but that has a lot to do with it being vaporized no?


----------



## Deckhand (May 2, 2012)

If you want a neat trick fill your hand with standard non dairy creamer, slowly pour it out of your hand over a lighter.
Yep, it's flammable.


----------



## Eamon Burke (May 2, 2012)

Yeah I used to throw it is the stove at work for fun.


----------



## Deckhand (May 2, 2012)

BurkeCutlery said:


> Yeah I used to throw it is the stove at work for fun.


Yep, bet they loved that.:biggrin:


----------



## Lucretia (May 3, 2012)

It depends on the temperature. The trick is having enough alcohol vaporize so that it will ignite easily--the temperature at which this occurs is the "flash point". Here's a document from Indiana University that lists flash points for various concentrations of ethyl alcohol--it's at the bottom of the second page. Remember that "proof" is twice the per cent alcohol--so 80 proof is 40 per cent alcohol. If it's 75 degrees F, you can use 100 proof. If it's 79 degrees F, you should be able to use 80 proof, etc.

Or you could play mad scientist and do an experiment. Get several different liquors, ranging from say 50 proof to grain alcohol. Pour a shot of each. Start with the grain, pour out a little on your grill. Light the liquor on your grill and drink the rest of the shot. Repeat for each lower proof until it won't light. Drink any remaining shots.

Who says science isn't fun?


----------



## ajhuff (May 3, 2012)

Why would you waste Patron Silver starting a fire? :scratchhead:

-AJ


----------



## steeley (May 3, 2012)

Feuerzangenbowle Recipe:
2 cinnamon sticks
7-8 cloves
2-3 cardamom pods
3 oranges (juice and a large slice of peel)
2 lemons (juice and a large slice of peel)
3 Liters dry red wine
2-3 cups Bacardi 151
1 zuckerhut, or 250g sugarcubes


Feuerzangenbowle is sort of like a mulled red wine, and starts out pretty much the same way, with red wine being steeped with spices and citrus fruit. But because of the way it's prepared, this drink is well-suited for a large party with friends, firstly because of the large quantity that the recipe makes, and secondly because the fire is pretty damn impressive. What's shown in the photo above is the final preparation step, which involves soaking a dense cone of sugar, called a Zuckerhut, in Bacardi 151 and lighting it on fire over the heated wine mixture. The idea is to carmelize and melt the suger, which drips into the wine through a long slot in the bottom of that metal tray





[/IMG]


----------



## Eamon Burke (May 3, 2012)

ajhuff said:


> Why would you waste Patron Silver starting a fire? :scratchhead:
> 
> -AJ



Extravagence.


----------



## Eamon Burke (May 3, 2012)

steeley said:


> Feuerzangenbowle Recipe:
> 2 cinnamon sticks
> 7-8 cloves
> 2-3 cardamom pods
> ...



Hot dang! This is happening.


----------



## apicius9 (May 3, 2012)

Oohh, just like home around Chrismas 

Stefan


----------



## Namaxy (May 3, 2012)

A funny thing happened on the way to the BBQ pit....somehow the Patron ended up in me. Honey, where's the cheap vodka? :beer:


----------



## Craig (May 3, 2012)

Deckhand said:


> If you want a neat trick fill your hand with standard non dairy creamer, slowly pour it out of your hand over a lighter.
> Yep, it's flammable.



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yRw4ZRqmxOc


----------



## Deckhand (May 3, 2012)

Craig said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yRw4ZRqmxOc



Couldn't stop laughing. That was awesome!!!


----------



## 99Limited (May 3, 2012)

ajhuff said:


> Why would you waste Patron Silver starting a fire? :scratchhead:
> 
> -AJ



Because tequila sucks. uke:


----------



## Crothcipt (May 3, 2012)

99Limited said:


> Because tequila sucks. uke:


:thumbsup:


----------



## Eamon Burke (May 3, 2012)

:gunner:
:shots:


----------



## steeley (May 4, 2012)

AH Myth busters showing kids how to be little arsonist .
family entertainment


----------



## Johnny.B.Good (May 4, 2012)

steeley said:


> AH Myth busters showing kids how to be little arsonist .
> family entertainment



Better than when they launched a cannonball through a wall into a kid filled neighborhood, through a house, and into a car. 

http://www.sfgate.com/cgi-bin/article.cgi?f=/c/a/2011/12/06/BA1D1M99V5.DTL


----------



## Craig (May 4, 2012)

Johnny.B.Good said:


> Better than when they launched a cannonball through a wall into a kid filled neighborhood, through a house, and into a car.
> 
> http://www.sfgate.com/cgi-bin/article.cgi?f=/c/a/2011/12/06/BA1D1M99V5.DTL



In fairness, they did set it off at a bomb disposal range.


----------



## Noodle Soup (May 4, 2012)

80 proof brandy has always worked for me when the recipe called for lighting and burning off the alcohol.


----------



## Johnny.B.Good (May 4, 2012)

Craig said:


> In fairness, they did set it off at a bomb disposal range.



And yet...


----------

